
High-Speed Rail – Japanese Shinkansen vs. TGV – Is One Better Than the Other? - Osiris30
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=p3zrqotjw7A
======
mikixa
Over the Shinkansen's 50-plus year history, carrying over 5.3 billion
passengers, there has been not a single passenger fatality or injury due to
train accidents.

